# Sanchezi or Purple spilo?



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

My brother bought a fish from pedro awhile back and we never could get a good picture to find out what he is..Its only recently I started to think he is a purple sanchezi after reading a post in this section.. In this picture you cant tell but he has purple on him..


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Very nice sanchezi


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

no expert, but I would say Sanchezi.. Frank could tell you for sure!!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

hey also.. why is the tank so cloudy and dirty looking?







How often do you do water changes.. Are your parameters ok?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

A varient of S. sanchezi. Probably breeding colors or some other water situation, often related to stress.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for the id.. Ive been helping my brother take care of him because of his work schedule. Actually water isnt as bad as it appears.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ID Complete


----------

